
Catholic Church Used Bankruptcy for Sexual-Assault Cases. Others Following Suit - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/catholic-church-used-bankruptcy-for-sexual-assault-cases-now-others-are-following-suit-11545906600
======
RileyJames
[https://archive.is/IyzB2](https://archive.is/IyzB2)

------
justinclift
Paywalled. :(

~~~
themoat
[https://outline.com/TMu6z6](https://outline.com/TMu6z6)

